# Google Opinion Rewards. No Surveys!



## scoot05redss (Dec 18, 2013)

So I signed up for Google Opinion Rewards, the day the app dropped. I received the initial non paid survey which was strictly political. I answered it with my views and beliefs, and I haven't received a survey since. On the other hand, I have a friend, who has the exact opposite political views as me. He signed up just a few days after me, and has received a survey almost on a daily basis. Am I the only person not receiving the surveys? Just wondering if anyone else has not received any! Could my answers have been too opinionated, or didn't meet some agenda? Maybe it's just the conspiracy theorist in me!


----------



## Tsukasa Buddha (Dec 19, 2013)

Yeah, I also haven't had any.


----------



## Fuzzypumper (Dec 19, 2013)

*Kind of quiet lately...*

I did the initial survey, and 2 or 3 since then, but I haven't seen anything come up in a while.  I never saw them on an almost-daily basis though; maybe 1 a week.  Being a somewhat new service/app, they might just need some time to drum up more clients to do surveys for.


----------



## scoot05redss (Dec 19, 2013)

I know it's a new service,  but I went through the initial survey with my wife and answered on the other end of the political spectrum yesterday morning.  And she's already received 2 surveys in less than 2 days.  There definitely something to it!  It's been well over a month and I haven't gotten anything!  Wish I had known,  I would have lied on the first survey!  Lol 

Sent from my Galaxy Note 10.1 2014 edition using XDA Premium HD app


----------



## Fuzzypumper (Dec 20, 2013)

Well, that's strange...you may be onto something there.  And yesterday afternoon got a one-question survey asking if I were male or female, paid 25 cents...thought that was weird too!  Who can fathom Google's mysterious ways?


----------



## Wikdclown (Dec 21, 2013)

Signed up for this myself I received 1 survey got a dollar and nothing since. Been a week BTW.

Sent from my Amazon Kindle Fire using Tapatalk


----------



## Fuzzypumper (Dec 22, 2013)

Wikdclown said:


> Signed up for this myself I received 1 survey got a dollar and nothing since. Been a week BTW.
> 
> Sent from my Amazon Kindle Fire using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Yeah -- I've had it for about two months now and only received about 3-4 surveys.  Pretty slim pickings -- don't think any of us are going to get rich with Google Rewards any time soon!  :laugh:


----------



## PJroast (Dec 22, 2013)

I'm pretty hesitant to all those surveys.


----------



## scoot05redss (Dec 22, 2013)

So I got my first survey today!! Earned a dollar!  

Sent from my Note 10.1 2014 Edition using XDA Premium HD app


----------



## Wikdclown (Dec 22, 2013)

Yeah if you're expecting to get more than like 5 dollars a year you'll probably be disappointed lol. 

Sent from behind you!


----------



## BirchBarlow (Dec 23, 2013)

Weird.  I've had maybe half a dozen or so.  Of course it hasn't amounted to more than $2 or $3, but still for a free app here and there I'll do it.


----------



## ViolentSeizure (Dec 23, 2013)

I've only ever received one or two this year. As others have said, you can't exactly expect to make much off this


----------



## f3justusc (Jan 8, 2014)

*Works for Me*

I have made about 15-20 bucks since I signed up. I usually get 2-3 surveys each week. Two surveys last week and one so far this week.


----------



## Frankidou (Jan 9, 2014)

*still waiting*

same here still waiting... pretty sure the pin point test group as they want ....


----------



## Badouken (Jan 10, 2014)

I got a survey right away and used to get 2-3 surveys a week, think I've made around $7 total. I've only received 1 survey the past 3 weeks. It was pretty sweet for awhile! Sounds like I'm one of the luckier ones!


----------



## gc84245 (Jan 10, 2014)

I've tried several times but there was always a problem submitting my answers so I have $0 despite wasting time on this crap.

Sent from my SGH-I747M using xda app-developers app


----------



## romgnascher (Feb 3, 2014)

Remember that Google knows a lot about you.

You are a member of a particular demographic, with a particular consumer profile and a particular set of socio-political views.  Google probably knows where you fit in these spectra better than you do.

Companies are paying Google to run these surveys for them, because Google has such good demographic data.  They pick the groups of people for each survey based upon the demographic details the company paying for the survey.

So ... depending upon your particular profile, you can expect more or less surveys.

Personally, I am a 40-something, tech-savvy family man with liberal socio-political views and an "above average" income bracket.  I got a bunch of surveys up-front (made five or six bucks I guess) and then they've thinned out quite a bit since then.  I occasionally get "one and done" surveys that pay $0.25 ... I guess I should've chosen the other answer on those!

I also wonder if some battery apps might hamper its functionality. I run greenify and battery guru.  Lately I noticed I often get a survey offer within a few hours of activating the app ... wonder if one Battery Guru might be preventing it from checking in occasionally...


----------



## mcwtlg (Feb 6, 2014)

romgnascher said:


> Remember that Google knows a lot about you.
> 
> You are a member of a particular demographic, with a particular consumer profile and a particular set of socio-political views.  Google probably knows where you fit in these spectra better than you do.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I guess that makes sense.  I got to $10 in credits pretty quick, enough to get the Groundspeak app (I sure as hell was not going to actually BUY it), then about $4 in credits until I have not gotten any in about a month or so.

I fit your profile for the most part, although I am pretty conservative and a bit of a cheapskate, although I do not use any battery apps.


----------



## trublu (Mar 7, 2014)

The frequency of surveys has some dependency on your device. I have nexus and galaxy devices. Both have the same Google account but the nexus gets more surveys


----------



## Glindeman (Mar 25, 2014)

I have hardly made 3 bucks in about 3 months, yet my mother has only been part of it for a little over a month and has already accumulated about 10 bucks. She brags almost daily about getting another ten to fifty cents. I have a feeling it has to do with her gender and possibly age.

Edit: looking at the reviews on play store, I've noticed more men with low ratings complaining about not getting surveys, while more of the higher ratings are women getting at least one a day.

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## MysticGolem (Mar 26, 2014)

I'm happy to see all of you are able to get this app and start doing surveys. I live in Canada and I was hoping that this app would come here so I could start doing some surveys. Can anyone chime in on that?


----------



## nikctsh (Apr 2, 2014)

Signed up 2 weeks ago and received a survey immediately, but not receiving any after that!


----------



## willy1980 (May 14, 2014)

I've done the initial test survey and got nothing since my two work mates one male one female have got $3 and $7 us 2 males are 30's female is in 20's we all signed up on the same day


----------



## river-mystique (May 15, 2014)

There are many survey links:laugh: like this one...but no such payment in the end.


----------



## pinkcandygirlx (May 25, 2014)

I am wondering the same thing. I use thi this app both on my phone and tablet. While the tablet gets surveys everyday on my husbands account, my phone maybe gets 1 a week. I'm wondering what's going on.


----------



## mcwtlg (May 28, 2014)

It has been very sporadic for me.  I received the first $10 (Groundspeak geocaching app) in credits pretty quickly, then it took a while to get the next $5 (Torque app).  Then I received several surveys each week and before long I had enough for two books (first two books of Steig Larson's "Millennium" series) and a few songs (from) Imagine Dragons.  Right now i am sitting on just under $3 in credits, a couple $$ short of the last book in the series from Steig Larson :cyclops: .. so I am at $25 in credits in around a year or so?

---------- Post added at 10:02 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:58 AM ----------




Wikdclown said:


> Yeah if you're expecting to get more than like 5 dollars a year you'll probably be disappointed lol.
> 
> Sent from behind you!

Click to collapse



I am at about $25 in rewards so far..less than a year.  Not disappointed.


----------



## bigmoneygrip23 (Sep 14, 2014)

gc84245 said:


> I've tried several times but there was always a problem submitting my answers so I have $0 despite wasting time on this crap.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I747M using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Same thing happens to me every single time. Not sure why I fill them out bc I never get anything. I wonder if it has anything to do with the fact that I use 2 step authentication on my account.

Sent from my Nexus 5 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## OnlinePredator (Oct 28, 2014)

I made $10 over 2.5 months. My wife who signed up after me has made $12 in around 1.5 months. She gets the regularly, while I did at first, now I get about 2 a month, while she gets 3-4 a week.


----------



## darkblack_ice (Jul 6, 2015)

still nothing and its 2015...any explanation?


----------



## EvilKittyCupcake (Jul 25, 2015)

My girlfriend gets them on her Asus MemoPad 7 but not on her Nexus 5. She is logged in on both devices with the same Gmail address. 
Is this supposed to happen?



Sent from my iPhone 5S using Tapatalk


----------



## GuestK0087 (Jul 26, 2015)

OnlinePredator said:


> I made $10 over 2.5 months. My wife who signed up after me has made $12 in around 1.5 months. She gets the regularly, while I did at first, now I get about 2 a month, while she gets 3-4 a week.

Click to collapse



Same exact situation here. There's no rhyme or reason in the way Google operates.


----------



## steven1234567 (Aug 25, 2015)

got no surveys, had it for about three weeks


----------



## EvilKittyCupcake (Aug 25, 2015)

No survey on Nexus 5 but weekly on the Asus tablet. 
I think it might be device specific!


Sent from my iPhone 5S using Tapatalk


----------



## enotime (Sep 16, 2015)

The following is pasted directly from Google Rewards:

"How and when will I receive surveys?

In general, surveys are given out randomly. From time to time a few surveys will invite you to be on a "panel" but this will be addressed upfront and these types of surveys do not pay. We use a number of techniques to discover users who are lying or trying to game the system. If we determine that you are not answering surveys truthfully, you will receive fewer surveys. Therefore, the best way to maximize your earnings is to be honest."

In my case, there is a descrepancy I use in my online profiles everywhere hoping to afford an additional layer of personal privacy. Apparently, the Goog, sniffed out this erroneous info & now opin I'm a liar. 

So no more surveys for me!


----------



## NeoMorpheus1337 (Sep 21, 2015)

That explains why I got 4 or 5 surveys right after signing for the first time, then I was asked for my cell provider, I selected one that I don't use (yet, since I'm planning in moving to that one) and that was my last survey.

This was around 2 weeks ago. Nothing after on either device (n6 and n9).


----------



## jask489 (Dec 13, 2015)

Hey,
I know this thread is old, but I have been signed up for Opinion Rewards since the day it came out, and all I have *ever* gotten on the app's main screen is
"Thank you for signing up for Google Opinion Rewards. We'll send you a notification *when you're approved to answer surveys*."

Worth noting that I'm under 18 (which is the legal age for most things in my country). It seems like Google is pushing me off answering any surveys because of this reason (see the part highlighted in bold above)...but then I would have thought they might have clients who want results from teenagers, adolescents etc.

Anyone got any ideas??


----------



## sfyndle (Dec 14, 2015)

Since April 2014 I've gotten roughly $35. A buddy of mine, same phone but different carrier has gotten double what I've gotten. I'm not complaining about the $35 that I've gotten. Have paid for some apps that I never would have paid for.


----------



## EvilKittyCupcake (Dec 14, 2015)

Yeah I really do not understand how it works..
Does the carrier and device really influence that? I know age and gender does. 


Sent from my iPhone 6s using Tapatalk


----------



## RaamizHussain (Mar 16, 2016)

*Still no surveys*

I signed up about a year ago and still haven't received any surveys.


----------



## GertBagley (Mar 21, 2016)

I think you have to open the app periodically to get surveys.  I'll go through dry spells and then open the app and get a few surveys that week.


----------



## Devorlon (Mar 28, 2016)

*Fix?*

So I've been having the same problem until i went to Ikea for a new desk and when i got back i got a survey about how was my shopping experience, and just now as i sold a mouse on ebay is gave me a survey about google shopping and coupons, so i guess the moral of the story is try and find triggers for google


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 19, 2016)

I signed up for the app about a month ago.  I have been receiving survey questions everyday 1 if not two.  I now have over 20 dollars to spend as Google play credit


----------



## LawLangston (Apr 19, 2016)

Ive had this for a while and it is a great way to earn Google funds and it only takes seconds to do the surveys.Only problem I have is that I'm assuming since I'm younger I don't receive as many surveys as an older more experienced person would. For example my dad gets probably about 3x the amount of surveys I get.

Sent from my SM-T230NU using XDA-Developers mobile app


----------



## Xenotrumpet (May 6, 2016)

Who can I contact about this? I signed up the day it came out too, answered the initial survey, and haven't received another survey since. 

Sent from my Huawei Nexus 6P using XDA Labs


----------



## Flutecute (Jul 12, 2016)

Wrong I have had it for many months now and I got up to almost $40 and my brother has it and has gotten over $40. I use to get surveys several times a day, but then they stopped


----------



## enotime (Nov 22, 2016)

To no one in general:
Cost Plus. If you happen to be near 1, stop in. Browse around. Report back here, if your GR get's jump started.

(I say this because I routinely visit an establishment mere yards away from a standalone Cost Plus. Within a day, I get surveys asking where I've recently shopped. Cost Plus is in the list, but not the place I actually patronized. I say, "none of the above" & the survey reappears next time I'm nearby)

Good Luck!

Sent from my SM-N910P using XDA-Developers mobile app


----------



## Cyrus D. (Nov 24, 2016)

I used to get a survey every week or two but I haven't had a single one in months. I don't know what's up. My location is enabled and I don't know of any reason why it would stop.


----------



## PalmCentro (Nov 24, 2016)

Cyrus D. said:


> I used to get a survey every week or two but I haven't had a single one in months. I don't know what's up. My location is enabled and I don't know of any reason why it would stop.

Click to collapse



They probably cought you by a lie. Same happened to me.


----------



## sazechman (Nov 24, 2016)

Same happened to me. Got almost 20 dollars but now nothing, and I  never lied. 

Sent from my LG-H830 using XDA-Developers mobile app


----------



## Cyrus D. (Nov 24, 2016)

PalmCentro said:


> They probably cought you by a lie. Same happened to me.

Click to collapse



I didn't ever lie, I always answered to the best of my memory, and the questions were never anything that could be definitively lies. For example when it asked how often do you watch movies at a theater, I guess it could track where you're going and if your phone doesn't show you going anywhere in that timespan it could assume you're lying, but that's extremely flawed. That might actually be what happened. I often had my GPS off as well until I realized Google needs it for their spying to send more surveys.


----------



## Harsh123456789 (Mar 22, 2018)

I got no surveys from 2 years :crying:
I signed my account in 2016.... now it's 2018....


----------



## Hirishiolo (Mar 26, 2018)

me too...


----------

